
Show HN: WhatsHelp.io – Zendesk and Intercom for WhatsApp Messenger - RazTerr
http://whatshelp.io/
======
RazTerr
Hi there,

I use my WhatsApp accounts for sales and customer support, but actually native
iOS app is not very useful for this job. So we're developing a simple web app
with help desk functionality for teamwork.

I'm looking for early adopters for private beta-test in few weeks. Any
feedback is welcome too.

~~~
kibee
Hi RazTerr,

Looks really good can't wait to try it out.

If you want to quickly get started doing customer care on WhatsApp how about
you sign up for a service like Ongair

[https://app.ongair.im](https://app.ongair.im)

They already have a Zendesk integration so you can quickly add WhatsApp to
your currently support workflow.

